# Giving Lessons



## ruger (Mar 9, 2009)

Dont forget to get really good insurance, before giving lessons.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ruger said:


> Dont forget to get really good insurance, before giving lessons.


You beat me on that!  I was about to say the same.

BTW, if you have more than 1 horse you can consider taking people on trail ride rather than giving actual lesson (around here trail ride is $20 - 40/hour depending on barn and park).


----------



## Just Ruthiey (Jul 12, 2010)

Well I have three but the other two need lots of work! Just got done with the oldest mare... She pulled my shoulder outa the socket, I think lessons are the way to go for now!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_$5-15 seems pretty cheap, especially for what is essentially a private lesson. Why are you givng the first month free? You said two hour lessons after the first month....do you mean each lesson is 2 hours or that they are getting two lessons for an hour each? Any lesson I have been to is normally 45 mins to an hour in length. Some kids dont have a long attention span, and dont need very long lessons. Our barn offers half hour lessons($25) for beginners until they are ready to move up to the hour lesson. You should also think about having something in place in case a student cancels their lesson...either rescheduling or having a makeup lesson on another day._

_Dont forget to have a waiver saying you are not liable....something like(this is my barns) :_

______________________________ (print parent’s name) being of lawful age or as parent or legal guardian of _____________________________ (print rider’s name) being of lawful age and under no liability or other infirmity, for myself, my heirs, administrators, executors, successors and assigns, hereby full and forever release and discharge, _____ and her instructors, employees, counselors and assistants, from any and all actions, causes of action, claims and demands of any kind or nature, howsoever arising on account of any and all personal injuries, losses and damages sustained by me, my children or other persons for whom I am a legal guardian, as a result of my participation of the participation of the said children or other persons for whom I am a legal guardian in any or all riding activities including but not limiting the generality of the foregoing: riding lessons, camps, competitions, horse shows, cross-country riding and pleasure riding at _________ owned and operated by ______._

_And I hereby waive any rights, claims, causes of action, now or in the future that I, my children, or such persons for whom I am legal guardian, may have as against the above owner, _______, of the real property known as __________ and the owners of any adjacent real property which may be used in conjunction with the above named activities which I, my children or such persons for whom I am legal guardian as participants or otherwise for personal or other losses sustained by me, my children or such persons aforesaid._

_This release and waiver shall apply to any injuries or property losses included while on the property, in the buildings, preparing horses for riding._

_This release and waiver shall remain in full force an effect until rescinded by me in writing and delivered in person to_ _______


_Dated the _______________day of _____________ 2008._

_Signature of Rider (if 18 years or older) ____________________________

_Parent/guardian ___________________________________________

_Email Address ________________________________________________


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Insurance is a big thing, and I think it will cost more to have insurance than what you're planning on charging. On top of that you have the extra feed, wear and tear on tack etc. that you have to pay for the extra work on your horse. Finally, you have your own time, which after everything else you are getting practically nothing for. 

From what I understand about insurance is that if someone injures themselves because of something relating to you they can sue you, and possibly win. If they fell of into a fence they could say you had an inadequate riding area, or if your horse trips, you have uneven ground. A lot of people say they won't sue, but put in the situation most people do.

I've always been uncomfortable letting friends ride my horses (back when I had horses). The horses were pretty safe in an arena, and I didn't think they'd do something wrong, but I knew that if something did go wrong I could liable for a lot of money. I've known people who have successfully sued someone after they sustained injury from a boarders horse - on the ground. It was the owner, not the property owner, who ended up being liable. 

While many people write contracts they often don't stand up. Be careful. If you are going to teach, charge a decent amount too - you are a teacher, your time is worth something and you should be respected. 

Really think about if instructing is a good idea. Perhaps consider trying to find casual employment at a riding school or riding club. Then you would be covered under their insurance, and could use their horses and facilities.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't mean to sound like a Debbie-Downer, but if you are not familiar with a typical lesson format and rules, perhaps giving lessons is not a good idea? You should have knowledge of the proper way to ride, know how to explain the hows and whys, etc... before ever considering giving lessons. Do you have experience taking lessons yourself, to know what you are instructing? If you are self-taught, are you able to explain things adequately and clearly in a manner that the student could take that information with them wherever they may go in their horsey endeavors?

This is going to sound totally jerk-face, but I'm not sure how else to word it: if you are self-taught, how do you know that you KNOW things properly if you've never had an instructor to tell you yes/no? Not to say you aren't a competent rider yourself, but to take on the burden of instructing someone who likely has no experience, you need to know the technical stuff.

If it were to come down to an accident, I'm not sure what your state liability laws are. It could be that you are burdened with providing evidence that you are indeed knowledgeable and capable to be instructing... and if you can't show that, you may be more open to legal troubles in the case of an accident. 

However, if you feel confident that you KNOW how to explain things effectively, like everyone else has suggested, you definitely want liability insurance and liability waivers. Lots of horsey people are under the assumptiont that waivers aren't worth the paper they are written on, but that is completely untrue.


----------



## Chantz2010 (Sep 18, 2010)

I pay $45 per hour for my lessons on a contract. Your prices are very low.


----------



## Just Ruthiey (Jul 12, 2010)

My large things isn't the money. I could give a monkeys booty about money, I like to educate people about horses. 
I am so tired of seeing people scared of horses, or thinking that they are crazy all because the horse pins its ears back. 
I want that little girl or boy down the road to finally have that dream come true. 
My brother never did have it. 

I do know how to ride, both English & Western. I did for a while take English Show Jumping lessons- I just got bored with my instructor, she was rude as crap. 
For the most part I am self taught, I have gotten alot of tips, points, & talking to-s for not doing something right. Every once in a while my old man will come out to correct me on a few things. 

Thanks so much for all the replys! 

I will have to look into insurance- never even thought about that!


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

Besides for insurance, there are some places that require a course/test/clinic to be done to license you as a instructor. I would look into that too.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes... insurance can be a killer if the kid is on your horse as opposed to one that they own or are leasing. A lot of the time you'll barely break even with the cost of insurance or wind up paying more.


----------

